# Cory full of air?



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey everyone

I have a cory (sterbai) who is extremely bloated, yet is still very active and eats vigorously. I know its not dropsy because her eyes is not popping out. i also noticed that her skin has been stretched so much that you can see through her body, the weird thing is there is nothing but air inside. Has anyone experienced anything like this before?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Her eyes don't need to be bulging for it to be dropsy. I'd segrate her in a heated tank (slowly up the temp to 80 degree's 2 degrees per day)and treat her with metronidazole. Are her scales sticking out? Is she pineconing?


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

thats the thing, shes not pineconing. Her actions are all normal despite the bloated belly. Shes eating, schooling with the other cories, swims around and still takes her breath of air. If you see her from behind, theres a clear area thats pretty much transparent and it seems like shes filled with air. 

I recently euthanized one of my gf's cardinal tetra that had dropsy. It's eyes has popped out, its fins were tattered, had a bloated belly with whitish substance inside, discoloration, and was lethargic. She displays non of these symptoms except for the bloated belly. 

What could it be?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Any chance for a photo?


----------



## JMatt1983 (Dec 14, 2007)

sounds like the area infected is the swim bladder, a picture would be nice too though


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

quick update - he passed away...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ohh gosh.. I am so sorry to hear


----------

